# Ultra racing front lower brace?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> I did a search and nothing came up on here. Has anyone installed the UR front lower brace, UR-LA4-1205 on their cruzes? Just wondering if it makes a difference. I already have the tower brace and the rear lower installed. 🖖


I thought about installing some or all of those lower bars, but as I am lowered, I would have probably ripped them off by now. 

I do however recommend the upper rear bar.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> I thought about installing some or all of those lower bars, but as I am lowered, I would have probably ripped them off by now.
> 
> I do however recommend the upper rear bar.


I just finished lowering mine. What a difference. Rougher ride, but it corners a lot better. 😎

I have the premium sound with the rear amp, so I'd have to figure out a way to remount the amp. I thought about it. I can get it fairly cheap. 🖖


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Get the front engine bay strut first 100%, on any front wheel drive front struts are always VERY beneficial im looking to get the UR lower front strut as well, the one thats shaped like a square ( 4 point bolt on )


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Get the front engine bay strut first 100%, on any front wheel drive front struts are always VERY beneficial im looking to get the UR lower front strut as well, the one thats shaped like a square ( 4 point bolt on )


Just installed the tower brace.  🖖


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Just installed the tower brace.  🖖


Where'd you grab one from?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Where'd you grab one from?


TPS GARAGE They are based in Egypt but get the parts from UR, I believe, for cheaper. They are shipped from Malaysia. I got mine pretty fast and it was really well packaged. 🖖


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

PAChevyCruze said:


> TPS GARAGE They are based in Egypt but get the parts from UR, I believe, for cheaper. They are shipped from Malaysia. I got mine pretty fast and it was really well packaged. 🖖
> View attachment 296188


Thx!


----------



## 916LTZCRZ (Nov 13, 2019)

dude how you liking the zzp pack. i just got mine late jan. boy that thing is fire compared to the msd pack. Car is driving all around better. 

i have the upper strut mount helped the sway when going over curvy roades. and thru corners like a champ


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

916LTZCRZ said:


> dude how you liking the zzp pack. i just got mine late jan. boy that thing is fire compared to the msd pack. Car is driving all around better.
> 
> i have the upper strut mount helped the sway when going over curvy roades. and thru corners like a champ


I was having trouble with the factory packs failing. The original factory one got corroded inside. The second pack, the contact 'springs' on the inside didnt like to stay straight and make contact with the plugs. Got the ZZP pack and have had no issues at all so far. Well worth the $$. 🖖


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

916LTZCRZ said:


> dude how you liking the zzp pack. i just got mine late jan. boy that thing is fire compared to the msd pack. Car is driving all around better.
> 
> i have the upper strut mount helped the sway when going over curvy roades. and thru corners like a champ


Ever since I swapped my stock ignition pack with ZZP’s car is running and starting SO MUCH better I can’t stress that enoigh , super happy


----------



## 916LTZCRZ (Nov 13, 2019)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Ever since I swapped my stock ignition pack with ZZP’s car is running and starting SO MUCH better I can’t stress that enoigh , super happy


When you need a new one get the H6 battery instead of the suggested H5 you will hear and notice better starts especially during the winter.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

916LTZCRZ said:


> When you need a new one get the H6 battery instead of the suggested H5 you will hear and notice better starts especially during the winter.


noted, thank you


----------

